# RIP Cody and Remy



## iwish4arat (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay guys so they passed away. Im not really sure how,but I just looked in there cage and they were
both dead. I was so sudden and sad. I miss them so much already. I am also worried about Yoshi being all alone 
They were such good rats, I will never forget them. <3
Play hard at the rainbow bridge boys
Remy








Cody








Remy and pepper








myyy desskkk








Both of them <3


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Aww that's hard losing two at a time :'( I hope you and Yoshi is doing alright.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

RIP Cody and Remy.

It may be a good idea to get Yoshi checked over at the vets... especially as you didn't notice either rats were ill and they've passed away at the same time. It might be worth ruling out anything contagious. You could always introduce another one or two rats once Yoshi gets the all clear, to stop him being lonely


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im so sorry...  Rip


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

It's so hard to lose a pet, but if they died in their sleep, it was probably just from age and would be painless.


----------



## Lokirat (Mar 20, 2010)

Bizarre, i had 2 mice that died the same time once, many years ago.
yes, get the other checked out! skye deterited very quickly after lucasz passed away....
louie was 1 yr 3.1 months, and skye was 1yr 4 months (today).
so important you check for any issues.

Im very sorry for your loss, spend as much time with your remaining ratty as you can! 
it really helps to groom them gently, as their cage mates would have done the same. with skye, we ended up leaving the lights and radio on, and the cage door wasnt shut in the 3 weeks louie has been gone. i think the cage spooked him after that.

boggles, bruxes and a happy healthy yoshi!!


----------

